

7 reasons software developers should learn marketing - FollowSteph3
http://successfulsoftware.net/2015/06/10/7-reasons-software-developers-should-learn-marketing/

======
dozzie
> 1\. Improved career prospects

Engineers' career prospects are already excellent. No need to bother based
solely on this point.

> 2\. It’s not rocket science

Standing on hands while picking one's nose is not one, too. It's not a reason
to learn it, though.

> 3\. Less reliance on marketing people

This one might be sensible argument, but it's actually a duplicate of 7.

> 4\. Number crunching [...] Being good at crunching numbers is a big bonus
> for some aspects of marketing.

So? It's a reason for one to learn marketing? Because his/her current skills
might be useful there? It could be a reason if those were useless everywhere
else.

> 5\. It’s interesting

No, it's not, it's boring. Like archeology. Some people find it interesting,
some do not.

> 6\. Diminishing returns on development skills [...] you won’t improve as
> much between your 9th and 10th year of programming as you did between your
> 1st and 2nd year.

Oh, you would be surprised. There's so much in software engineering to
discover, one just needs to look a little higher than building just another
web shopping application.

> 7\. You’ll need it if you ever start your own software business

Yes. Or maybe not, if I happen to have a co-founder who already knows it. And
not everyone starts their own business, plenty of people just works for
somebody else.

~~~
hermitcrab
>Engineers' career prospects are already excellent

But will your prospects be so excellent in 10 or 20 years time? Having
marketing and development skills gives you more options.

~~~
dozzie
Similarly learning carpentry or welding, but those two are more constructive.

